

Nokia Sues Apple Over iPhone - anupj
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704224004574489221111114540.html?mod=rss_Today%27s_Most_Popular

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=896889>

------
nym
Full text?

